# YouTubers You Dislike



## jiny (Sep 13, 2015)

So, basically, which YouTubers do you dislike?
The ones I dislike are:
-PewDiePie (of course)
-Dan & Phil (plz dont hate me)
Last but not least, JennaMarbles

So, which YouTubers do you dislike??


----------



## riummi (Sep 13, 2015)

pewdiepie and smosh

they just kinda annoy me now =u=


----------



## Nizzy (Sep 13, 2015)

pewdiepie  his funny sometimes but must time his a bit much to take


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

Miranda Sings is stupid imo.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 13, 2015)

- Smosh
- Miranda Sings
- Jenna Marbles
- Dan and Phil
- Shane Dawson


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 13, 2015)

All of the British youtubers and the people in their crew.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 13, 2015)

all of them
even buzzfeed
but i'll still watch buzzfeed <3


----------



## Athera (Sep 13, 2015)

miranda sings can go to hell


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2015)

Game Grumps.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Game Grumps.



Goodbye. 

//blocks//


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 13, 2015)

ITT: A bunch of people list off the youtubers they don't like instead of actually overrated channels, and everyone gets butthurt at each other.


----------



## Athera (Sep 13, 2015)

i think miranda sings is a waste of space and overrated. Why is there so much hype around a lady who dresses and talks like a freak? im confused


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Goodbye.
> 
> //blocks//



Oh. I forgot opinions were overrated too.


----------



## [wanderlust] (Sep 13, 2015)

i have mixed feelings about pewdiepie & smosh. i still watch their videos every now and then, but their content has just been getting worse over time. i've been watching them since the beginning, and to be honest, their old videos are much more entertaining compared to their recent videos


----------



## RLinksoul (Sep 13, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> ITT: A bunch of people list off the youtubers they don't like instead of actually overrated channels, and everyone gets butthurt at each other.



That's pretty much what the word "overrated" boils down to on the internet.

If you don't like something, then you feel it doesn't deserve the popularity it has.


----------



## ams (Sep 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Game Grumps.



Ugh I agree they're disgusting. I'm also really embarrassed for Dan every time he sings and everyone has to pretend it sounds good. 

I'd definitely agree with Pewdiepie too. So hard to find decent gaming content.


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> All of the British youtubers and the people in their crew.



Yesss I totally agree!!!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 14, 2015)

-PewDiePie
-TheFineBros
-Daneboe
-Game Theory


----------



## lilacvomit (Sep 14, 2015)

*> All the British Youtubers* Not becaue they are British, because they all do the same things!
*> All the typical "howt viner boy" Youtubers* (ex: Nash Grier) Same problem with the British Youtubers.
*> ||Superwoaman||* She brings positive vibes, but her videos aren't for me. She makes way to many 'relatable' videos and it gets old really fast. Her older videos are better.
*> Smosh* SOME. Of there old videos where decent but the new ones are so over the top.
*> Pewdiepie and the Game Grumps* I honestly can never get into their playthroughs, so boring imo.


----------



## Cress (Sep 14, 2015)

P_ew_DiePie mostly
But Game Theory was good, but now it's practically FNAF videos only. I like Gaigin Goomba's videos on the channel, but Game Theory itself has gotten overrated.
Channels like Smosh and Shane Dawson are just kinda dead now. They were popular and funny, but now idk what happened to them. Probably ran out of ideas. ;/


----------



## sock (Sep 14, 2015)

Am I the first one to say Zoella?

Oh no *hides under comforter*.

Also, Dan and Phil, TDM, Pewdiepie and Stampy

Please don't kill me


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

The incredibly obvious ones, and Scykoh.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 14, 2015)

Definitely Game Grumps. If you ask me, their brand of humour is obnoxious and immature.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

I used to watch ZackScottGames, until he stopped playing Rainbow Curse and only played the games he thought were hip, cool, and for the kids.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 14, 2015)

Michelle Phan- I'm not a fan of make-up tutorials. Just go to a real make-up store for that.
Zoella- Same as above. I don't care about clothes *that* much
Miranda Sings- Gets annoying
Those 16-year-old pretty boys on Vine- Their faces bring in the subs
SuperWoman- Gets boring after awhile
Grav3yard Girl- Same as above
Rosanna Pansino- Her perky and childish (and likely fake) demeanor gets old really quickly. I want her to act normal (which, thankfully, she does on occasion)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> *SHOOSH*
> Rosanna Pansino- Her perky and childish (and likely fake) demeanor gets old really quickly. I want her to act normal (which, thankfully, she does on occasion)



It's why I only come here for the recipes!


----------



## PandaNikita (Sep 14, 2015)

Athera said:


> i think miranda sings is a waste of space and overrated. Why is there so much hype around a lady who dresses and talks like a freak? im confused





Bloobloop said:


> Michelle Phan- I'm not a fan of make-up tutorials. Just go to a real make-up store for that.
> Zoella- Same as above. I don't care about clothes *that* much
> Miranda Sings- Gets annoying
> Those 16-year-old pretty boys on Vine- Their faces bring in the subs
> ...



Miranda Sings is Colleen's character. She created the character for satire, she's actually an amazing singer and person. So don't take Miranda seriously, it's for comedic entertainment. If you want to watch someone interesting go to PsychoSoprano, Colleen's main YouTube channel (Link: https://youtu.be/DtmVyacYwPM?t=3m5s)

Pretty boys on Vine - Thomas Sanders is pretty funny (Link: https://youtu.be/ONTWYUX6CoQ)

Grav3yard Girl - not for everyone but I love her.

Rosanna Pansino - you don't even know what you're talking about. She's god - proof: https://youtu.be/DNUcDkNI24o?t=7m10s


----------



## sock (Sep 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Zoella- Same as above. I don't care about clothes *that* much


Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Megan. (Sep 14, 2015)

Zoella. I don't get the buzz around her tbh.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Pewdiepie isn't all that bad to me, but he can overdo it. A lot of the FNAF channels that have a lot of subscribers that purely live off random theories or specs on Freddy's eyeball that might mean something enough to make a video about it are really overdone as well xD


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 14, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Game Grumps.



Ow 

Anyway I find most of the vloggers overrated.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I forgot Onision a.k.a UhOhBro

That guy can go to hell


----------



## derezzed (Sep 14, 2015)

Top two YouTubers that are overrated AND annoying to me are PewDiePie and Smosh. I have siblings that are obsessed with them so I hear their videos sometimes and it just never fails to get on my nerves. I don't like them at all.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 14, 2015)

Literally all of them. I can't stand the current style of jump cuts every two seconds and frantic hyper speech.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 14, 2015)

dan and phil are legit terrible

pewds is ok when hes playing a "serious" horror game, like that recent until dawn playthrough. rest of the time hes just obnoxious


----------



## AS176 (Sep 14, 2015)

Pewdiepie


----------



## santoyo.bay (Sep 14, 2015)

Bethany Mota


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 14, 2015)

PewDiePie, Stampy, TDM, Smike (pretty much every other FNAF channel too), most vlogger that only do vlogging, and any of them who yell and scream acsessively or are waaay to hyper. This is really only naming a few, I can name countless others.


----------



## tumut (Sep 14, 2015)

Dan and Phil, Smosh, Tyler Oakley, Jenna Marbles,  Chuggaconroy, and Game Grumps are all really overrated. Smosh is kinda stupid, and Dan and Phil are awful. Jenna Marbles and Tyler Oakley are kinda just with every other vlogger out there. Chugga is alright but he's really not that funny, same goes for Grumps.  Oh and Pewds can be pretty obnoxious, but he's not that bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> Ow
> 
> Anyway I find most of the vloggers overrated.
> 
> ...


  Yeah him and Shane Dawson are both *******s.


----------



## Noah2000 (Sep 14, 2015)

PewDiePie, and Game Grumps


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

-Game Grumps
-Pewdiepie
-Zoella
-Dan and Phill


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 14, 2015)

Hopefully nobody thinks Markiplier is overrated. I only really watch game grumps, but he's just such a caring guy and doesn't give two ****s about how successful he is. He just cares about his fans and wants to make them happy.


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> Zoella. I don't get the buzz around her tbh.



I AGREE WITH EVERYONE WHO DISLIKES ZOELLA


i see year 7s with zoella pencil cases and bags and it makes me want to cry.
oh, and now she has a book. ugghhh


----------



## Taj (Sep 14, 2015)

I like Dan and 
Phil, but they are really stupid

Pewdiepie- Jesus christ you
Smosh- Got super stupid
Shane Dawson- Is a c***
Zoella- Kind of Boring
And all the other people in that genre like JoeyGraceffa (Tyler Oakley is OK but it gets annoying sometimes)
GameGrumps- Ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Dan and Phil, Smosh, Tyler Oakley, Jenna Marbles,  Chuggaconroy, and Game Grumps are all really overrated. Smosh is kinda stupid, and Dan and Phil are awful. Jenna Marbles and Tyler Oakley are kinda just with every other vlogger out there. Chugga is alright but he's really not that funny, same goes for Grumps.  Oh and Pewds can be pretty obnoxious, but he's not that bad.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I find Chuggaa pretty nice, it's not like he yells or gets excited all that much anyways.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 14, 2015)

tyler oakley (he is trash), troye sivan (does he even upload anything??), that pointless blog guy (he is literally pointless and also super annoying.) etc. 

also markiplier. he's only screaming and being transphobic, i don't see why anybody would like him


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2015)

Game Theory and Smosh (they were once good, but now they're just doing it for the sake of money now).

I would say PewdiePie, but thats too easy.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 14, 2015)

P...Pewds
S-Smosh....
Why

I think Miranda Sings
She's really annoying >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

And why is every single youtuber making a book 0_o


----------



## Mango (Sep 14, 2015)

i LOATH miranda sings so MUCh holy crap shes so annoying


l loVE phan why do you dislike them sobs...

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> tyler oakley (he is trash), troye sivan (does he even upload anything??), that pointless blog guy (he is literally pointless and also super annoying.) etc.
> 
> also markiplier. he's only screaming and being transphobic, i don't see why anybody would like him



I LOATH tyler, troye, and alfie he can **** off

how is mark transphobic? i love him and thats concerning?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 14, 2015)

Bwazey said:


> Hopefully nobody thinks Markiplier is overrated. I only really watch game grumps, but he's just such a caring guy and doesn't give two ****s about how successful he is. He just cares about his fans and wants to make them happy.



markiplier was cool, then he just started screaming and shouting all the time. idk if hes still like that.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 14, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> tyler oakley (he is trash), troye sivan (does he even upload anything??), that pointless blog guy (he is literally pointless and also super annoying.) etc.
> 
> also markiplier. he's only screaming and being transphobic, i don't see why anybody would like him



Didn't he profusely apologize for his transphobic jokes rather recently?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 14, 2015)

Markiplier is pretty much another pewdiepie. And I feel really bad for not liking danny from gamegrumps but he's just really boring? As a musician he's great tho.

Also onision is the scum of the earth, seriously screw that guy.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 14, 2015)

Athera said:


> miranda sings can go to hell



haters back off


----------



## rubyy (Sep 14, 2015)

zoella
miranda sings
bethany mota


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 14, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Didn't he profusely apologize for his transphobic jokes rather recently?



idk and tbh idc. he's said sime really disgusting stuff and to be honest i really dislike him


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 14, 2015)

I can't believe only other person said Bethany Mota. She is so basic and has no personality. Her content sucks.
I would agree with Smosh as well. Their old videos were hilarious (2006, 2007 era) but now they are beyond annoying.
I've never watched any of the british youtubers but imagine what they are like haha.
Lastly I'd say Charles Trippy but no one watches his channel any more LOL


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 14, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Didn't he profusely apologize for his transphobic jokes rather recently?



Yeah but not before saying a snarky remark about tumblr was overreacting. Which I'm not gonna lie, they do a lot, but it was unprofessional for him to say something like that.


----------



## Princess (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil is so underrated though


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 14, 2015)

Phillip de Franco. I tried to like him but I just can't. 
All he does is speak really annoyingly quick about news articles he found on Google. 
Misleading titles for clicks or the title is relevant in maybe two seconds of the entire ten minute video.


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm going to change the thread name to YouTubers You Don't Like


----------



## Beardo (Sep 14, 2015)

Smosh
Shane Dawson
Tyler Oakley
Dan and Phil
PewDiePie
Markiplier
Jackscepticye or whatever
Jenna Marbles
Fine Bros (I still watch their **** tho)
Nigahiga
ERB
RWJ
SkyDoesMinecraft
KSI
Bethany Mota
Zoella
Miranda Sings
Bart Baker

The list goes on and on


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Smosh
> Shane Dawson
> Tyler Oakley
> Dan and Phil
> ...



I agree with all of them, except NigaHiga. I watched his iHuman video when I was 6, and it just reminds me of those times. But his other videos, I don't care for them


----------



## Lily. (Sep 14, 2015)

Basically every youtuber that won't stop doing tag videos and hauls, they drive me insane! .......And PewDiePie


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2015)

pewdiepie and smosh


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 15, 2015)

Every one
Especially annoying Pewdiepie and his fricken annoying (no offense) girlfriend


----------



## riummi (Sep 15, 2015)

I still like nigahiga cuz he does make me laugh XD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 15, 2015)

riummi said:


> I still like nigahiga cuz he does make me laugh XD



Same. I remember watching him at the early time of his channel.

Plus, he's cute.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 15, 2015)

*There are youtubers I find annoying but none that I dislike. I find pewdiepie and people like him annoying. Just too loud/crazy/obnoxious for me.*


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 15, 2015)

I actually like Nigahiga... just me?


----------



## riummi (Sep 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I actually like Nigahiga... just me?



I like him too c: I don't think he's too over rated as of late and I find his videos to be truly entertaining


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 15, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> Miranda Sings is Colleen's character. She created the character for satire, she's actually an amazing singer and person. So don't take Miranda seriously, it's for comedic entertainment. If you want to watch someone interesting go to PsychoSoprano, Colleen's main YouTube channel (Link: https://youtu.be/DtmVyacYwPM?t=3m5s)
> 
> Pretty boys on Vine - Thomas Sanders is pretty funny (Link: https://youtu.be/ONTWYUX6CoQ)
> 
> ...




Nah, no need to be on the defensive. It's my opinion, and I'll keep it, thank you. And I know Miranda Sings is just a character. I still find her annoying.


----------



## Feyre (Sep 15, 2015)

shane dawson, i just think his v rude and i find his content not entertaining at all


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 15, 2015)

pewdiepie. i dont really hate him but i really dont get his videos at all.  shane dawson as well, he rarely upload any videos now. i dont know, i dont stalk his channel at all


----------



## tumut (Sep 15, 2015)

Feyre said:


> shane dawson, i just think his v rude and i find his content not entertaining at all



Not to mention the whole blackface thing he did.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 15, 2015)

ESPECIALLY Scykoh!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh, yes... I forgot to mention- while I was browsing YT, I remembered a YouTuber I've started to absolutely _despise_- TamashiiHiroka. Don't get me wrong- I thoroughly enjoy her older videos, or at least I did. However, as of late, I've noticed that her quality has started to decline, and some of her reasoning appears to be nothing more than her grasping at straws nowadays. Maybe it's just me seeing this, but... that's what I've noticed.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 15, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Oh, yes... I forgot to mention- while I was browsing YT, I remembered a YouTuber I've started to absolutely _despise_- TamashiiHiroka. Don't get me wrong- I thoroughly enjoy her older videos, or at least I did. However, as of late, I've noticed that her quality has started to decline, and some of her reasoning appears to be nothing more than her grasping at straws nowadays. Maybe it's just me seeing this, but... that's what I've noticed.



Nah, she used to do videos with more frequency and detail. Nowadays, it's not as enticing as say Jwittz.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh my gosh. I can't believe I forgot HotDiggedyDemon. His videos are disgusting and the characters are portrayed extremely weird. Yet, millions of people watch and like them. I don't know why people like gross content like when Happy Tree Friends was really popular.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Pewdiepie.. yeah obvious, he's just annoying.

Also all those tweenies that put up those stupid make-up/clothes haul videos or whatever crap..


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nah, she used to do videos with more frequency and detail. Nowadays, it's not as enticing as say Jwittz.



Glad to hear it's not just me. It's quite a pity, really- I used to enjoy her videos.


----------



## Kess (Sep 15, 2015)

shane dawson even tho I kinda love his collabs with trisha paytas
that freeleelee girl
I've sadly come to not like Charles Trippy even though I've been a CTFxCer for years... even before the divorce he was weighing on me and I was mainly staying for Alli anways, but now I can't say I watch either of them the way I used to. Love Marley and Zoey tho! And of course Chico and Diesel lol I can't lie
That Vitaly guy like pls stop


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 15, 2015)

adding some more

miranda sings. idk she scares me ;;
so many of those generic british youtubers idek their names just. ughhhh
that onion guy. do i even have to say anything? he's disgusting and the worst person ever
shane dawson. he isnt even funny and he's kinda offensive...
probably all emo youtubers
that guy with the big hair who raped someone?? veeoneeye??


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 15, 2015)

jackscepticeye because his voice is really annoying

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I don't hate pewdiepie, I like him a lot and I usually stalk his channel (once I was the first visit and reproduction of a video and I had to do a screenshot because why not) and he seems a very nice, funny and honest person buuut idk, I feel that he's very friendly with the bros commenting his videos, having his own forum, etc. He tries too hard to seem agradable and not a mean youtuber that only wants money


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 15, 2015)

Jontron. I don't like him as a person.


----------



## Tao (Sep 15, 2015)

PewDiePie, Marikplier and generally anybody like that who are known for screaming at things and releasing floods of low quality ****e.

Egoraptor, and by association, Game Grumps. Back in the days of Newgrounds I didn't think he was that bad, but then he started doing the sort of videos where I could experience his grating personality and I quickly grew to dislike him. That 'Starbomb' thing he's part of (which for some reason I can't seem to avoid) is also friggin' awful.

The PBS game/idea things. Aside from them routinely cherry picking information to make their points (especially the game one), both of the presenters have a personality that I just really can't stand.

WatchMojo. I just dislike that they have people presenting their lists that clearly have no idea about the source material, as well as their descriptions and facts often having glaring mistakes. The lists are also usually unsurprising and generic filled with only the most well known examples, which annoys me when I usually watch these types of things to stumble on something new to watch/play.
Plus that channel shows up literally ****ing everywhere. It's like a plague.


----------



## Joy (Sep 15, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I actually like Nigahiga... just me?



Nah Ryan's awesome :3

Hmm I don't like pewdiepie, tyler oakly, and smosh.
But I do enjoy Smosh Games

Oh ya I forgot about Miranda Sings. I also dont like Grace Helbig or Hannah Hart(?). Sue me.


----------

